# Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg



## TestsiegerNRW (21. September 2005)

Erst mal ein Hallo#han alle hier!

Ich bin noch neu hier und möchte mal versuchen was hier im Board so alles geht!

Da ich aus Kempen,nähe der Grenze zu Venlo/Holland komme und schnell mal eben über die Grenze bin,fahre ich öffters bis nach Arcen/Well zum Leukermeer.
Das Leukermeer ist ein Nebenfluß/See der Maas und die Gegend kenne ich seit vielen Jahren,da wir dort früher viel mit unserem Sportboot unterwegs waren.

Jetzt meine frage:
Ich habe die lezten Jahre mit dem Angeln etwas geschludert und möchte es jetzt wieder voll in Angriff nehmen.
Gibt es evt. hier Leute,die dort auch Angeln?
Könnt Ihr mir evt. gute Plätze nennen und welchen Köder ich auf Zander und Barsch am besten bauche?

Ebenso:kennt jemand die genauen Bestimmungen?#q |znaika:
War gestern noch zum Blinkern dort,aber nur mit der Sportfisherkarte.
Kann mir auch jemand sagen,ob ich mit nur der Sportfishkarte auch Kunstköder benutzen darf?

So,hoffe,das es nicht zu viele Fragen auf einmal waren!|bla:

Jetzt hoffe ich auf einige Antworten !

Danke und Petri!
Gruß Testsieger67
(Dirk)#:


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo :q 

zieh dir mal die Links auf der Seite rein da findest du eigentlich alles.


Und du darfst mit der Sportvisakte nicht mit Kunstködern angeln die größer als 2,5 cm sind.


PS: hab ich doch eben schon mal geschrieben oder glaubst du mir nicht!!#6


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo Testsieger

Also hab mir das gerade mal auf der Landkarte angesehen
Arcen/Well  Leukermeer, ich denke, da es ähnlich  aussieht wie bei denn Maasplassen, das man dort eine extra Erlaubnis braucht. Das kannst du in der Regel bei der Gemeinde, dem VVV-Kantor(Toristen information), der Forstbehörde oder der Polizei erfragen.

PS: Wenn ich daran denke schau ich zuhause mal in der Erlaubnis nach ob der See dort drin steht.

bis densen


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

abend TS

ich bin's noch mal habe gerade mal in "der Liste von Angelgewässer Limburg" nachgesehen und da steht dieses Leukermeer drin, das heiß du brauchst die Limburg Vergunnig. Die bekommst du aber nur wenn du auch die Grotte Vergunnig hast und diese wiederrum bekommst du nur wenn du in Holland in einem Verein bist. Kann man aber meistens in jedenem Angelladen beitreten und man bekommt das ganze Paket der Erlaubnisscheine(vergunning).
Ist nicht so einfach das ganze.
Wenn du das nicht dabei hast und kontroliert wirst wird es teuer bis hin zur beschlagnahmung deines Angelgerätes. Sorry ist aber so.
Alles in allem kosten diese Vegunnigen und Jahresbeitrag meist so 40-50 Euro zusammen und  im Kalenderjahr, ist dan auch ungefähr das was man bezahlt wen man einmal ohne da ist.
also bis densen und viel Spaß in Holland


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo und danke für deine Mühe!!!

Da habe ich ja Glück gehabt,weil sie dort viel Kontrollen machen und ich mit (nur)meiner Sportfischerkarte dort zum 3. mal angeln war in den lezten 2 Monaten.

Und da ich immer meine ganzen Angelklamotten von Simano im Bus habe,hätte ich wohl eher mit den grünen gekämpft,als sie abgegeben! lach.

Vielen Dank nochmals!!!

Werde mal das Jahr abwarten und mir im Januar die neuen Scheine besorgen.
Aber sag mir doch mal bitte,was du für ein Heft zum nachschlagen hast und wo ich eins bekomme?

Gruß Testsieger NRW
( Dirk )


----------



## Siff-Cop (27. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo Dirk



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und danke für deine Mühe!!!


kein Problem , hab mich halt auch mal stark mit denn ganzen Bestimmungen auseinandergesetzt und das kann man ja weitergeben. 



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> ..............hätte ich wohl eher mit den grünen gekämpft,als sie abgegeben! lach...............


Tja mit denn grünen viehleicht nicht gerade aber mit denn blauen:q :q :q  und bei denn Holländer naja dann lieber mit denn grünen. :q :q :q :q :q 




			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sag mir doch mal bitte,was du für ein Heft zum nachschlagen hast und wo ich eins bekomme?


 
Also diese Heftchen bekommst du  bei der Grooten vergunnig dazu das heißt dann: Visswateren 2003-2005
dann gibts noch eins zu der Limburgvergunnig dazu wo die Gewässer von Limburg drin stehen. usw....................

Wenn du noch fragen hast................

bis densen
Dirk


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (27. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Moin Moin,
Danke Dir,
dann warte Ich,bis Ich mir im Januar die neuen Karten kaufen gehe!!!
Dann werde Ich mal nach den Heften fragen.
Habe gestern gelesen,das man die ganzen Angelkarten für sehr viel weniger in 2 Läden bekommt.
Einer hat wohl nur 17 Euro für die ganzen Karten bezahlt,da der Laden wohl ein Gewässer angepachtet hat wo man direkt Mittglied ist im Verein.
Aber frag mich jetzt wo?
Irgendwo im Board (Forum) hier.
Das wäre für dieses Jahr noch Intressant!!!!
Bis dann!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Siff-Cop (27. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> Einer hat wohl nur 17 Euro für die ganzen Karten bezahlt,da der Laden wohl ein Gewässer angepachtet hat wo man direkt Mittglied ist im Verein.
> Aber frag mich jetzt wo?
> Irgendwo im Board (Forum) hier.
> ...


 
jup das war ich, der Laden liegt in einem Vorort von Maastricht!!!!!!!!!!!

Und das steht hier


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (28. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> jup das war ich, der Laden liegt in einem Vorort von Maastricht!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Und das steht hier



Hallo,
ja,habe die Seite!
Danke.

Bei dem Preis wir es sich evt noch lohnen,wenn ich mir die Karte dieses Jahr noch kaufe um im Winter mal da angeln zu gehen!

Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

@ Dirk
Wie siehts aus  , fährst du noch zum angeln ans Leukermeer ?
Ich verbringe die meiste Zeit vom Jahr dort , wenn du mal Lust auf gemeinsammes Angeln hast kannst du dich gerne mal melden.
Ich angele allerdings vorwiegend vom Boot aus .
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo
ps. wie man Zander und Barsch fängt solltest du ja bis jetzt raus haben ;-)


----------



## minus1 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo,

@udo561 und @testsiegerNRW : ich bin zwischen Arcen und Wanssum/Leukemeer mit Baitcaster unterwegs. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen losziehen ? Bei Interesse einfach PN.

Gruß
minus1


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi Minus1 ,
ich bin voraussichtlich mit Sebastian ( Habakuk ) am Samstag mit dem Boot auf der Maas.
An der Zufahrt zum Wansumer Hafen werden wir es wohl auch versuchen , könnte also gut möglich sein das wir uns über den Weg laufen wenn du ebenfalls unterwegs bist.
Bin ja im Moment eh hier am Leukermeer.
Gruß ,
Udo


----------



## minus1 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo Udo,

bin leider erst am Sonntag vor Ort.............


----------



## Udo561 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
Sonntag bin ich sicher auch auf dem Wasser , es sei denn es schüttet aus Eimern .
So , mal eben frühstücken und dann gehts mit dem Boot raus.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Udo561 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
super Angeltag heute #6
Ich war mit Sebastian 5 Stunden auf der Maas , Schleppangeln ,angeln mit Gummi und Wobbler auf Hecht und Zander , einfach super .
Wetter hat gepasst und gute Laune hatten wir auch #6
Einfach ein geiler Tag , achso , gefangen haben wir keinen einzigen Fisch #q#q#q#q
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo
@ Sebastian 
hier damit du nicht meinst ich übertreibe , den Zander habe ich bei Sonnenschein knapp 30 Grad Nachmittags um 15 Uhr gefangen


----------



## Habakuk (21. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

@Udo
Klasse Fisch. Ich habe keinen Moment an deinen Bercihten gezweifelt. Du machst einen sehr glaubwürdigen Eindruck. Hat halt heute nicht sollen sein. Es war auf jedem Fall eine gute Zeit. Mit 50km/h bin ich auch noch nie auf der Maas spazieren gefahren. Haben mit unseren Wellen fast die Fähren aus ihren Bahnen gebracht . 

Vielen Dank für die heutige Tour trotz der "0" Runde. Ahja einen Biß hatten wir ja  Wünsche dir die Tage den ersten Ü 1m Hecht/Zander/Barsch(, mit dem letzen hast du den Weltrekord sicher!)

Gruß aus NR
Habakuk


----------



## Udo561 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
mal ne kurze Wetterinfo , hier regnet es schon die ganze Nacht in einem durch .
Die Maas hat relativ viel Strömung und es treibt ne Menge Dreck im Wasser.
Ich denke mal das es in Roermond nicht anders aussieht .
Angeln fällt heute wohl aus .
Gruß Udo


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

moin,
in maastricht isses das gleiche. gibts bei euch keine einlaeufe in tote altarme oder sowas?
lg,
mike


----------



## Udo561 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
hier mal weitere Bilder vom Leukermeer , angeln lohnt im Moment überhaupt nicht , das Wasser ist immer noch total trüb und aufgewirbelt.
Dadurch das überall direkt am Ufer aufgeschüttet wird verschwinden auch die Unterstände vom Hecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
der fängigste aller Hechtplätze am Leukermeer  ist nun auch zerstört :r
Das war den Winter über eine super fängige Stelle , da tummelten sich die Hechte , aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## seadevil (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo Männer,

auch ich habe mein Boot seit 3 Jahren am Leukermeer liegen. In den Sommermonaten fangen wir im Leukermeer auch recht gut. Nur in den Herbst- und Wintermonaten tun wir uns schwer. Aktuell muss man da ja auch nicht hin wegen der baggerei.
Wie stehen denn die Chancen in der Maas in diesem Gebiet. Ist das schleppen dort erlaubt ? Habt Ihr ein paar Tips ?  

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi Frank, 
jaaaaa , im Sommer da gibt es Tage da fängst du 3-5 Hechte und/oder Zander am Tag und das ist bei mir die Regel.
Im Herbst und Winter fange ich im See auch bedeutend weniger , dafür aber gut auf der Maas Richtung Königenbrücke und in die andere Richtung direkt vor den Chalets die da an der Maas stehen.
Schleppen ist meines Wissen nach erlaubt , wenn nicht macht sich so ziemlich jeder Bootsfahrer der mir begegnet strafbar ;-))
Mein Problem im Moment ist das hier die Slipprampe am CP auf Grund von Umbauarbeiten nicht zu benutzen ist und ohne Boot sinken die Fangaussichten gegen Null.
Ich hoffe nur das ich bald wieder mit dem Boot auf´s Wasser komme , war geade mal für ne halbe Stunde unter der Brücke am See , keinen Biss.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## seadevil (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo Udo,

welche Methode bevorzugst Du an der Maas ? Schleppen, vertikal, oder vom verankerten Boot. Mich interessiert das Schleppen vorrangig. Hast Du Erfahrungen welche Köder da laufen, gegen oder mit der Strömung schleppen, in flachen Uferbereichen oder eher tief ?

Gruß 

Frank    |wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi Frank,
meist fische ich vom verankerten Boot meine Spots ab , jeden Spot für ca. 15 Minuten.
Wenn ich schleppe dann nur auf der Maas und da steht der Zander meist nur an der Kante .
Ich habe schon viele Zander mit Wobbler gefangen , besser geht aber Gummifisch oder großer Twister.
Beim Schleppen mit Gummi benutze ich meist Köpfe um die 20 Gramm.
Beim schleppen mit Wobbler kaufe ich mir die , die mit ca. 4 Meter angegeben sind , ich kenne mich da jetzt nicht mit den Namen der einzelnen Wobbler aus , sorry.
Egal ob du mit oder gegen die Strömung fischt , die Lauftiefe vom Wobbler kannst du durch dessen Weite interm Boot etwas beeinflussen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
am Leukermeer gibts nichts neues , das Wasser ist immer noch total trübe , so trübe das selbst die Zander es meiden.
Zur Zeit sinken die Erfolgsaussichten hier am Leukermeer leider gegen Null.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ralphheilig (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

hallo udo
kannst du mir sagen ob man fuer das leukermeer kurzzeitscheine bekommt und wenn ja wo ich diese bekomme.mein vater kommt naechstes we und moechte mit mir angeln gehen ,wollen aber nicht unbedingt an ein forellenpuff wie in blitterswick
waere nett wenn ich  etwas von dir lesen wuerde gruss ralph


----------



## Udo561 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo Ralph,
gibt es , Wochenscheine kosten 6 Euro , hast ne PN.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

@Udo
Sag mal wegen dem Angedrohten Besuch von uns wie sieht es bei euch mit Slipen aus ? Wird momentan bei euch noch gefangen oder habt ihr da auch die Totale wasser-Kirmes in vorm von Tausenden Motorboot fahrern Seglern und sonstigen Urlaubern ?
Wir waren heute auf Giesbeck da war die Hölle los.....
Gruß Tim


----------



## Udo561 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo Tim,
na ja , wir haben Hochsaison , da ist für 6 Wochen die Hölle los auf dem Wasser .
An in Ruhe angeln ist nicht zu denken.
Alleine im Vorhafen vom Leukermeer lagen am Wochenende um die 50 Boote , im Leukermeer selber ist noch schlimmer .
Man kann noch nicht mal an seinen Spots angeln weil da Boote ankern , aber in 3 Wochen ist der Spuk wieder vorbei.
Slipen kannst du nebenan im Yachthafen , allerdings ist da an den Wochenenden mit erheblicher Wartezeit zu rechnen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (17. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

...hey Udo hab heut mein Glück am Vorhafen probiert und hatte leider wenig Erfolg was die Raubfische angeht.... 2-3 Bisse sonst nix !

Ansonsten wiedermal nur erfolgreich die Rotaugen... na so bin ich denn doch an den ein oder anderen Köfi gekommen.... den  größeren hab ich allerdings wieder die Freiheit geschenkt.

Bin den Weg vom Camoingplatz aus gesehen vor der Brücke rein und recht weit bis hinten durch gelaufen.... sa ganz nett aus aber war net so.....

Sag mal da Du Dich dort ja doch gut auskennst, wo ist mit etwas mehr Erfolg vom Ufer aus am Vorhafen zu rechnen ?

Wenn Du mir da sowohl für die Räuber als auch die Friedfische mal ne nette Stelle empfehlen könntest, das wer toll. Weil gefallen hatt mir der Vorhafen schon.....

Gruß Gavin   #h


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi Gavin ,
besste Stelle für Zander ist direkt an der Einfahrt zum Vorhafen.
Hecht steht oft, von der Brücke aus kommend rechte Seite wo die kleine Bucht rein geht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

...hey klasse Udo dank Dir, denn werd ich da in der nächsten Woche wohl mal mein Glück versuchen.... Is eh ein feines plätzchen.... 

....nu erstmal den ganzen Angelkrams säubern... das hasse ich an diesen Regentagen ! Alles voller Matsch... !!! :c

Gruß Gavin


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
kannst ja mal Bescheid geben wenn du unterwegs bist.
Bin ja immer hier und auch jeden Tag auf dem Leukermeer unterwegs.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

...ja mach ich, dann kannst mir mal ein Paar Tricks und Kniffe zeigen, denn klappts evtl. auch mal bei mir mit den Fischen...
na dafür das ich mir das bisher alles selbst irgendwie mit Hilfe aus dem Forum und google usw. angeeignet hab, bin ich bisher ganz zufrieden.


Werd mich auf jeden Fall mal melden.

#6


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
na ja , ist eben auch viel Glück dabei.
Ich habe auch schon mehrere Tage hintereinander keinen Zander oder Hecht gefangen , das gibt es auch.
Ich denke aber auch das ich mir deine Montage mal anschauen sollte und wie du überhaupt angelst.
Wenn du beim Spinnfischen auf Zander den Gummifisch schon zu schnell führst bekommste keinen Biss.
Geanu so denke ich das du sicher schon einige Biss verpeilt hast weil du nicht weist wie sich so ein Zanderbiss anfühlt.
Die hauen ganz selten voll rein , das sind oft ganz sensible Bisse.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (18. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

...joa hab schon den ein oder anderen Gummifisch durchs Wasser geschliffen. 

Muss allerdings sagen, das ich die Gufis net so doll find, weil lässt man die bis auf Grund.... dann gibts jedesmal fast sicher nen Hänger.... und das wohl auch nicht nur bei mir der Fall !

Bisher hab ich die Gufis immer mit nem 2 Haken (Drilling) versehen. Kann ich doch auch weg lassen wegen der Hänger gefahr oder ? Weil ich bin überzeugt, das sich immer der Drilling verfängt.

Der Haken mit dem Blei Jigbludiblabhaken da schaut ja oben raus und da die Gufis sich zu meiner verwunderung doch recht grade im Wasser halten, und so denn wohl auch mit dem "Bauch" auf dem Grund landen sollte sich dieser net so schnell verhaken oder ?

Ich mag auf jeden Fall normale Spinner, weil die sich wirklich toll bewegen und es nicht so ganz soviel Erfahrung braucht die zu fischen.... Ausserdem hab ich deutlich Fische sehen können, die meinen Spinnern nachgejagt sind.... das haben dann meine Nerven verpeilt.... zu hecktisch und nervös *gg* 


Wobbler sind auch was feines, hier bin ich allerdings nicht so sicher ob sich bisher ein Räuber für meine Farben und Formen interessiert hat.


was die nichträuber betrifft bin ich Fan von Maden, auf die hab ich bisher noch immer etwas gefangen, auch wenn es 98% denn nur ein Rotauge war....

Na wird schon noch werden


----------



## QWERTZ (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi Gavin,

also ich habe auch keinen großen Spaß am GuFi fischen. 
Hatte ich ja schonmal geschrieben. Der Udo angelt vom Boot, 
da ist es was anderes. Aber vom Ufer aus hast Du viele Hänger. 
Und der Grundkontakt ist beim GuFi angeln sehr wichtig.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass der Stinger (Zusatzhaken) die Hänger
auslöst. Die Maas ist sehr steinig und der Bleikopf, 
der beim abtauchen des GuFis natürlich zuerst am Gewässergrund
ankommt, findet sehr oft einen Spalt zwischen zwei Steinen. 
Und dann ist der Hänger da und nur selten zu lösen. 

Die Kosten halten sich ja noch in Grenzen, da GuFis im vergleich 
zu Wobblern ja nix kosten. Aber das ewige neu anknoten der 
Montage hat mich davon abgehalten., diese Methode zu 
perfektionieren. |uhoh:


Allerdings hast Du das gleiche Problem auch mit tieflaufenden 
Wobblern. 
Die finden auch oft den Weg zwischen die Steine. 
Und das geht, wenn es auch noch gute Wobbler sind, 
richtig ins Geld. 

Da sind die Bootsangler klar im Vorteil und zu beneiden! 
Ne Udo!? |supergri

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
meinste vom Boot aus hast du keine Hänger :q
Ich kann dich mal an Spots führen da hängt der Jig bei jedem zweiten Wurf 
Aber genau das sind dann auch die Spots wo der Zander steht.
Allerdings hat man beim angeln vom Boot aus den Vorteil das man einen Hänger viel einfacher gelöst bekommt #6

Gavin, wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese ist schon klar warum bei dir kein Zander beisst .
Du ziehst den Gummifisch mit Sicherheit einfach nur durchs Wasser , das kann nichts werden.
Den Drillig kannste getrost weglassen , zumindest bei Gummis bis 12 cm.
Und wenn du die Fische zurück setzten möchtest sowieso.
Aber keine Sorge , wir bekommen das schon hin 

Wenn du dich auch mit Rotaugen zufrieden gibts komm hier zum Campingplatz , in ner Stunde hast du so um die 15-20 zusammen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (19. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

.... ne ne ich will ja auch mal was feines fangen und net nur die Rotaugen...


...natürlich setz ich die Fische wieder ins Wasser die ich fang !

...das ich mal nen Fisch entnehme kann passieren aber denn wirklich nur die wo es erlaubt ist und wo ich zu 100% sicher bin das die bei mir auf dem Grill oder in der Pfanne landen...

Na also wenn ich mit dem Gufi angel, denn pfeffer ich den schön raus, lass ihn sinken und denn kurbeln sinken kurbeln immer hin u her, und da sitzt er auch scho wieder fest *lol* #q

|uhoh:#d|uhoh:


----------



## BSZocher (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*



alohanalu schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Na also wenn ich mit dem Gufi angel, denn pfeffer ich den schön raus, lass ihn sinken und denn kurbeln sinken kurbeln immer hin u her, und da sitzt er auch scho wieder fest *lol* #q
> 
> |uhoh:#d|uhoh:




Moin!
Also "Faulenzen"?
Versuch mal mit einer etwas længeren Angel zu fischen. Um 3 Meter.
Nicht zu weich die Rute waehlen. Bleikopf etwas leichter.
Zusatzdrilling weglassen. Wenn die Jungs Hunger haben rummst es und der Einzelhaken reicht.
Nun solltest du nach dem ersten Grundkontakt aus ca. 10 Uhr Rutenposition auf ca. 11:30 Uhr einen kræftigen "Sprung" ausfuehren. An gespannter Schnur den Jig nun absinken lassen. Gleichzeitig die Angel wieder in 9:30 -10 Uhr Position langsam zurueckfuehren. Das Erschlaffen der Schnur oder/und ein leichtes "Tok" in der Angel zeigt den erneuten Grundkontakt an. Dann den næchsten "Sprung" ausfuehren. Jiggen halt 

Ein "nur" ueber den Grund gekurbelter Jig war/ist und wird auch immer bei mir ein Hængersucher sein....es sei man fischt im Sankasten ohne Schæufelchen 

Viel Spass bei Probieren..... 

Sry fuer die Schreibweise.... dænische Tastatur und ich møcht dem Hafenmeister hier nix verstellen #h


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hi,
ich werde ihn gleich mal besuchen , denke mal das er an besagter Stelle am Leukermeer ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

@ Gavin

Ich hatte dich heute am Leukermeer vermisst .
War zwei mal mit dem Boot aus , einmal gegen 11 Uhr und dann nochmal so kurz vor 14 Uhr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Morgen,
dann machen wir vorerst hier mal weiter.

Ich war gestern Abend mit einem Kollegen auf der Maas , wir ( beziehungsweise er ) hatte beim Schleppangeln einen Wels an den Wobbler bekommen.
Nur 85 cm aber der hat schon tüchtig gekämpft und er konnte sogar das Boot ziehen |supergri
Ansonsten nur noch zwei Aale auf Köderfisch , Zander hatte nicht beissen wollen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Danny82 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe hier schaut noch mal jemand rein.
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß, ob man am Leukermeer auch im Jachthafen angeln darf, bzw dort vom Steg angeln darf? In der Gesamt Liste von Fischgewässern, steht drin das ab dem 01.10. das angeln im Jaxhthafen erlaubt ist! Vielleicht weiß einer ja mehr, über antworten freue ich mich sehr.
Grüße aus Goch


----------



## schmutzpuckel (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*



Danny82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe hier schaut noch mal jemand rein.
> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß, ob man am Leukermeer auch im Jachthafen angeln darf, bzw dort vom Steg angeln darf? In der Gesamt Liste von Fischgewässern, steht drin das ab dem 01.10. das angeln im Jaxhthafen erlaubt ist! Vielleicht weiß einer ja mehr, über antworten freue ich mich sehr.
> Grüße aus Goch




Genau die Frage habe ich mir vor einigen Jahren auch gestellt. Wir haben uns dort hingesetzt und gut war. Kontrolliert wurden wir dort und alles war Ok.
Dies ist aber schon gute 8 Jahre her.


----------



## Danny82 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Werde da einfach mal hinfahren , und schauen . Hast du sonst noch gute Tipps wo man in der Ecke Fischen gehen kann !? Hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch !


----------



## schmutzpuckel (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Leukermeer bei Arcen/Limburg*

Ich habe so ca. 10 Jahre die ganze Ecke unsicher gemacht.  
Ich könnte jedoch nicht mehr genau auf der Karte zeigen wo konkret die guten Plätze waren. Dafür müsste ich mich dann schon ins Auto setzen und da hinfahren. Aber Fisch gibt es dort eigenlich überall. Vorallem an der direkten Verbindung zur Maas:m


----------

